# Thank you Kiwiman.



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank you Kiwiman. :thumbup:

Kiwiman sent me 9m of FibaFuse. I have a job coming up that I will used it on, a home owner wants all of the vents in his external walls blocked up. It used to be the code years ago, someone thought that the cavity needed ventlating.

But back to Kiwimans gift thank you very much.:thumbsup:
I have a question for for those that frequent the other contractor sites. Is it just DWT that has this kind of mateship that makes this possible? Do the guys on Paint Talk send each other brushes and rollers? And how about Contractor talk? I for one believe that we have something special going on here, and it is awesome.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I would be giving it a sniff test first:whistling2:

Look at what he did to my 6" knife before he sent it to me


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> I would be giving it a sniff test first:whistling2:
> 
> Look at what he did to my 6" knife before he sent it to me



You should be thankful that he toughened up those rivets for you.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I got a piece of fuse like that from kiwiman as well, It must be crap cause hes giving it all away :jester:

Looking forward to trying it out, And they are all A holes on paint talk Gaz :yes:, They would send the special pellets as above with there gifts :whistling2:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> Thank you Kiwiman.
> 
> Kiwiman sent me 9m of FibaFuse. I have a job coming up that I will used it on, a home owner wants all of the vents in his external walls blocked up. It used to be the code years ago, someone thought that the cavity needed ventlating.
> 
> ...


For this reason I love this forum....we're a real community:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> Thank you Kiwiman. :thumbup:
> 
> Kiwiman sent me 9m of FibaFuse. I have a job coming up that I will used it on, a home owner wants all of the vents in his external walls blocked up. It used to be the code years ago, someone thought that the cavity needed ventlating.
> 
> ...


No thankyou necessary, I don't forget when someone does something for me Gaz :thumbsup: 
Glad I could find something useful to send over.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> I would be giving it a sniff test first:whistling2:
> 
> Look at what he did to my 6" knife before he sent it to me


You and 2bjr are the only other members that have smelt a little piece of Julie.....and the look on your face was priceless


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> You and 2bjr are the only other members that have smelt a little piece of Julie.....and the look on your face was priceless


I can't wait for Xmas, to give you your gift, you sheep shagging Kiwi piece of .........


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> I can't wait for Xmas, to give you your gift, you sheep shagging Kiwi piece of .........


Why thanks....I think....wait....um....HEY!!! watch it 4 eyes


----------

